
When the Culture War Comes for the Kids - DarkContinent
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/10/when-the-culture-war-comes-for-the-kids/596668/
======
JPKab
This is more about idiots with too much money trying to remove anxiety over
their kids future by spending five figures a year on preschool.

There are diminishing returns on this. The writer is part of an elite group of
idiots who behave irrationally in the highly emotional situations around
raising kids.

------
lacker
To me the main takeaway was, if you put your kids in a school that doesn’t
market itself as focused on the kids’ education, you will get a school that
isn’t focused on your kids’ education.

